# My new Roo never crows at ALL!



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

He's so majestic and full feathered, he doesn't eat much (if any) and is the quietest and most calm rooster I have ever had the privilege to meet! I absolutely adore him and he's SO quiet!!!

My early Christmas gift from my friend Debra. 










Tee hee hee!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL- How cute he is! Dawg and I posted our silent roosters under my garden thread.
He's beautiful.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

He's a pretty rooster for sure. You can enter him in a show! Seminolewind has a fancy show bird too. Unfortunately, mine has been around the block a few times and is ugly LOL.
At least we dont have to pick their poop up! Hahahaha!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> At least we dont have to pick their poop up! Hahahaha!


That's a GOOD thing since he's going to be an inside rooster. LOL


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh isn't he cute! Isn't it funny when they start wandering into the house... I have been told we need new dish towels (which is true) and they need to have chickens on them (which I certainly won't be complaining about!)


----------

